# bmw Mechatronic Coding after Replacement



## Nidal (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello Guys
when I replace the mechatronic how can I program it ?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! To get help with your problem you need to give us a lot more detail.

Tim


----------



## Nidal (Feb 12, 2012)

I have these tools
BMW OPPS
DIS 57
progman 32
when I want to replace Mechatronic
It need coding
I do not know how to program it for bmw e60, e65, e90, e70 in transmission

any help


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I believe you'll need a GT1 to program it.


----------



## Nidal (Feb 12, 2012)

does OPPS serve soding bmw mechatronic?


----------



## Nidal (Feb 12, 2012)

Mechatronic programming after replacement
If the mechatronic was not previously programmed with vehicle specific software this must be performed at
this time. Operating vehicle in failsafe mode may cause transmission damage. If on site programming tools
are not available then the vehicle must be towed to your vehicle specific dealer for programming.

what are these programing tools ? Is opps one of them ? if yes how to program it ? please


----------

